# For CoolJ



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Now that I know what a tailgate party is, here are a few reading suggestions.

You can find books on almost every subject, amazing ain't it? 

John Madden's Ultimate Tailgating

by John Madden, Peter Kaminsky

Titletown USA Tailgaten Cookbook (6th Edition)

by Donald D. Sabatke

Bobby Flay's Boy Meets Grill: With More Than 125 Bold New Recipes

by Bobby Flay

Picnic: 125 Recipes with 29 Seasonal Menus

by Dee Dee Stovel

Nancy Silverton's Sandwich Book: The Best Sandwiches Ever--From Thursday Nights at Campanile

by Nancy Silverton, Teri Gelber


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thank you Isa. I'm actually going to the mall this afternoon, so I'll be checking the bookstore.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Let me know what you brought back with you Jeff.


----------

